
Israel is selling spy software to dictators - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2018/12/05/israel-is-selling-spy-software-dictators-betraying-its-own-ideals/
======
zygotic12
In free societies they just use social media. Much more efficient (and free).
Dictators will probably follow the trend.

